# seltsame Datei im /-Verzeichnis

## dergrossebaer

Ich hab eben eine seltsame Datei im /-Verzeichnis gefunden:

```
-rw-r--r--  1 root root   0  Dec 11  00:10  1
```

Ich hab sie sicher nicht angelegt. Woher könnte diese Datei stammen?

----------

## schmutzfinger

Ich denke mal du hast sie selber angelegt. Irgendein cp|touch oder sowas schief gelaufen. Ich finde immer wieder eine Datei "~" in meinem homedir, und die kommt wenn man scp falsch bedient.

----------

## dergrossebaer

Ich hab sie sicher nicht angelegt.

Heute morgen, als ich nachgesehen habe, hatte die Datei eine andere Uhrzeit: 00:30.

Wie kann ich im Nachhinein feststellen, welcher Prozess an der Erstellung einer Datei beteiligt war? Gibt's so eine Möglichkeit?

----------

## slick

Evt. hilft ein Blick ins Systemlog was um 0:30 gelaufen ist. Aber die "glatte" Uhrzeit spricht sehr für einen schiefgelaufenen cronjob.

----------

## mv

Hat diese Datei nicht jeder? Bei mir wird sie regelmäßig beim Hochfahren erzeugt.

Zuerst dachte ich auch, dass das ein vertipptes ">&1" in einem Startup-Script sei, aber bei irgendeiner Gelegenheit habe ich dann einmal eine Fehlermeldung darin gesehen und daraufhin vermutet, dass Gentoo sehr bewusst gewisse Fehlermeldungen bei den Startup-Scripten (noch innerhalb der mit genkernel erzeugten initramdisk) nach /1 leitet.

----------

## Finswimmer

Also ich besitze die Datei nicht. Mich würde es auch wundern, wenn Gentoo irgendwelche Ausgaben in eine so nichtssagende Datei umleiten würde.

Tobi

----------

## 76062563

 *mv wrote:*   

> Hat diese Datei nicht jeder? 

 

Nein, ich nicht.

----------

## SinoTech

So eine Diskussion um diese Datei gab es IMHO schon einmal. Wenn ich mich recht erinnere wird sie durch "eix-sync" angelegt (bin mir aber nicht mehr ganz sicher).

Cheers,

Sino

EDIT:

Jep, sollte von eix-sync kommen ... schaust du mal hier (Da liegt die Datei zwar unter "/home", aber da es sich ansonsten um das gleiche Problem handelt, und auch der Dateiname der angelegten Datei der gleiche ist, gehe ich mal davon aus das bei dir auch eix-sync der Schuldige ist).

----------

## dergrossebaer

Ich verwende esync. Vielleicht hat es wirklich damit zu tun. Ich werde das mal beobachten.

Danke jedenfalls mal für die Hilfe.

----------

## mv

 *SinoTech wrote:*   

> Jep, sollte von eix-sync kommen ...

 

Definitiv nicht. Vielleicht hatte mal eine alte Version von eix-sync einen solchen Bug (eix-sync wurde seitdem praktisch komplett neu geschrieben), aber das ist was ganz anderes: Im zitierten Thread ging es ja auch um eine Datei im Home-Verzeichnis, nicht um "/1". Außerdem wurde die Datei beim Booten erzeugt, was mit Sicherheit nicht mit eix-sync zusammenhängt.

Ich habe allerdings inzwischen bemerkt, dass das Datum von /1 inzwischen schon ziemlich alt ist (ich hatte lange nicht darauf geachtet), und nach erneutem Löschen tauchte die Datei jetzt auch nicht mehr auf. Wenn ich mich an das Datum noch korrekt erinnere (unglücklicherweise hatte ich es vor dem Löschen nicht gespeichert), war es ungefähr das Datum, bei dem ich auf genkernel-3.3.11d, baselayout-1.11.14-r7, udev-090 und ppp-2.4.3-r14 geupgraded habe (die anderen Pakete sind "unverdächtig"); eine der früheren Versionen dieser Pakete ist also vermutlich der "Schuldige".

----------

## SinoTech

 *mv wrote:*   

>  *SinoTech wrote:*   Jep, sollte von eix-sync kommen ... 
> 
> Definitiv nicht. Vielleicht hatte mal eine alte Version von eix-sync einen solchen Bug (eix-sync wurde seitdem praktisch komplett neu geschrieben), aber das ist was ganz anderes: Im zitierten Thread ging es ja auch um eine Datei im Home-Verzeichnis, nicht um "/1". Außerdem wurde die Datei beim Booten erzeugt, was mit Sicherheit nicht mit eix-sync zusammenhängt.
> 
> [...]

 

Möglicherweise wird die Datei in dem Verzeichniss angelegt, das in der Variablen "HOME" angegeben ist (das wurde in dem von mir angegeben Thread ja nicht wirklich geklärt). Und wenn man beim booten ein "eix-sync" von einem Initscript ausführen lässt, könnte ${HOME} auf "/" gesetzt sein (weiß ich so jetzt nicht). Das würde auf jeden Fall erklären warum 1. die Datei unter "/" liegt, und 2. bei jedem booten erzeugt wird.

Cheers,

Sino

----------

## Martini

Hallo

Wo wir gerade bei unerklärlichen Dateien in / sind.

Bei mir wird ein .vmware directory in / angelegt, welches ständig leer ist.

Habe allerdings noch nicht feststellen können, wann das dir angelegt wird.

Ist das bei euch auch der Fall?

Danke

Martin

----------

